# Spitfire 70th anniversary



## R988 (Mar 6, 2006)

I went down to Southampton for the 5 spit flypast, blody freezing it was too. I braved the elements and captured this masterpiece of film making, Spielberg eat your heart out


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice R988, the footage doesn't really matter it is the sound that does .


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

darn good


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Beni (Mar 10, 2006)

Great!!


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 13, 2006)

Magnifique... waht camera did you use?

I am feeling unloved - how come so few have downloaded my clips in the other thread and yet a couple of dozen have downloaded this one? Boo hoo.


----------



## R988 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm a little suprised as well! Your vids are way better than mine.

I used a Pentax Optio thats a few years old now.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 14, 2006)

Your camera sounds like a still camera with movie function.

I am annoyed I didn't watch out for the 60th anniv on TV - tho we did get a re-run of the Spitfire TV doc on the BBC - not seen it since 1976.... 

Now this is a candidate for that DVD tree I was on about that no one was interested in.... I post a DVD of it to someone who copies it and posts it to the next person etc etc.


----------



## R988 (Mar 14, 2006)

Not sure when you mentioned the DVD tree thing.

And yes it is a still camera with movie function like most digital cameras these days. I have some photos of the event as well. They went round twice where I was watching so I got to take some photos, just in case you were wondering how I managed to film and take still photos from the same camera at the same time  



























They have this mock spitfire that kids could sit in, apparently you can hire it for parties.






The camera crew, I thought they could have been better positioned really, I later moved to a better location in front of them near where that pointy thing (technical term) in the distance is.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2006)

Good stuff R988, I would of liked to have been there rather than watch it on BBC News 24.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 15, 2006)

Indeed - despite the 'bracing' conditions!

Only two flypasts? Meanies!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2006)

It is still better than one...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 17, 2006)

or none.... ho ho. Wonder which Spits they are and did they rehearse?

The photo from underneath shows a neat formation - 4 cannon Spits (MkXIVs?) plus one with MGs or nowt.... a Mk II? Maybe it is CG's machine.

See BBC:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/hampshire/4775726.stm
must have been the 2-seater coz AH went up again...

Great pics there. The 2-seater has an unusual markings scheme... Irish?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes it was in Irish markings not sure about the others but there was at least a MK-XIV, a couple of MK-XVI/XVIII, the 2 seater (MK-IX?) and a MK-I or MK-II.


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Mar 19, 2006)

OGM 70th anniversary already?  I remember the 60th anniversary at DX like it happened yesterday!!


Time has a powerful engine as well ! It flies like  ....... 





Great vid by the way


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2006)

the oldest flying spit in the world is the BBMF's Mk.IIA, ans she wasn't part of that formation, the sole spit without the cannon was the twin seater in irish air corps colours.........


----------

